# Farewell 5D MK III and 1D Mark III



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2017)

After waiting for the 6D MK II to come out before deciding on a new camera, I made the leap to a 5D MK IV. I put my 5D MK III on Craigslist and ebay. It only took a day to sell it on CL, and I delivered it today. I also sold my 50mm f/1.8 and a Nice Manfrotto Tripod with it. I hope the new owner gets as much enjoyment from using it as I did. Now, I am selling my 1D MK III and even my G1X MK II, its time to upgrade everything. 

Since I had all my cameras cleaned up and boxed, I had to shoot photos of the MK III by firing up my 17 year old Nikon CP990, all 3.3 MP.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Sold mine two months ago anticipating 6dmk2. I thought I would pre-order but now have decided to wait for price drop.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Congrats on your new toys Mt Spokane Photography 


I'm too farewell to all my Sony FF mirroreless gear. Just moved to another new system


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



sunnyVan said:


> Sold mine two months ago anticipating 6dmk2. I thought I would pre-order but now have decided to wait for price drop.



There are discounts. The Canon EPP Store Price is $1859.07 for a 6D MK II pre-order. If your employer has a Employee Purchase Discount Program, check it. The 5D MK IV is $3054.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Congrats MSP, enjoy the new rig!

Still sitting on my 5D3 and will continue to do so until a 5D5 or 5DS2 surfaces.

I also need to keep cash at the ready for the lens _we all know is just around the corner_. :

- A


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After waiting for the 6D MK II to come out before deciding on a new camera, I made the leap to a 5D MK IV. I put my 5D MK III on Craigslist and ebay. It only took a day to sell it on CL, and I delivered it today. I also sold my 50mm f/1.8 and a Nice Manfrotto Tripod with it. I hope the new owner gets as much enjoyment from using it as I did. Now, I am selling my 1D MK III and even my G1X MK II, its time to upgrade everything.
> 
> Since I had all my cameras cleaned up and boxed, I had to shoot photos of the MK III by firing up my 17 year old Nikon CP990, all 3.3 MP.



Congrats!




Dylan777 said:


> Congrats on your new toys Mt Spokane Photography
> 
> 
> I'm too farewell to all my Sony FF mirroreless gear. Just moved to another new system



Fuji? Hassel?


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



ahsanford said:


> Congrats MSP, enjoy the new rig!
> 
> Still sitting on my 5D3 and will continue to do so until a 5D5 or *5DS2* surfaces.
> 
> - A



A 5DS(R) successor is definitely worth waiting for.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



Jopa said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats MSP, enjoy the new rig!
> ...



Agree, and I am. But I don't see why anybody would wait for a 5D MkV when the 5D MkIV has the on sensor ADC, I'm sure the V will have nice 'features' but I don't see a step in IQ like the off sensor ADC to on sensor as the 5DS/r will inevitably get.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ..I made the leap to a 5D MK IV. ..



I dare say, you're likely to see an improvement in raw files. 
tho perhaps you already have from some of your other clients' files.

Enjoy.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



Jopa said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats MSP, enjoy the new rig!
> ...



Don't hold your breath! It might be a looooong while. 
Meanwhile, I enjoy my 5DsR mkI ;-)


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



privatebydesign said:


> ...But I don't see why anybody would wait for a 5D MkV when the 5D MkIV has the on sensor ADC, I'm sure the V will have nice 'features' but I don't see a step in IQ like the off sensor ADC to on sensor as the 5DS/r will inevitably get.



But it will be interesting to see what the next generations bring to that post-shot dual pixel focus thingy.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



privatebydesign said:


> Agree, and I am. But I don't see why anybody would wait for a 5D MkV when the 5D MkIV has the on sensor ADC, I'm sure the V will have nice 'features' but I don't see a step in IQ like the off sensor ADC to on sensor as the 5DS/r will inevitably get.



Indeed. The mk4 is helluva camera, considering for an extra $100 you can even get C-Log in it.



Zeidora said:


> Don't hold your breath! It might be a looooong while.
> Meanwhile, I enjoy my 5DsR mkI ;-)



Hope just another year! My 5dsR is ~2 years old, and assuming it's on 3 years cycle - we should see a successor in 2018. If not - not a big deal. The resolution is mind blowing already, and if they add a stop or two DR - I don't mind


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Its also Farewell 1D MK III day, this afternoon, I sold my 1D MK III, also in near mint condition. Yes, 2 in one day! I had bought it used a few months back, because I believed that my Carpal Tunnel Surgery from a few years back was healed. However, I found that there is not enough strength in my wrists, and it was painful. I had nerve conduction tests done, and there is a pinched nerve in my elbow or shoulder that can't be fixed, so it also went on the block.

I also have my G1X II for sale, I'm making a clean sweep of camera bodies. I'm not sure what will replace the G1X. I was thinking a M5 or M6 but have not looked into them. I can always use my Nikon CP 990 from 2000. It still does a fair job, but only 3.3 MP looks lacking now.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



privatebydesign said:


> Agree, and I am. But I don't see why anybody would wait for a 5D MkV when the 5D MkIV has the on sensor ADC, I'm sure the V will have nice 'features' but I don't see a step in IQ like the off sensor ADC to on sensor as the 5DS/r will inevitably get.



That would imply that your sensibilities and priorities are _my _sensibilities and priorities. (They aren't.)

Were I to make the following upgrades, here's what I'd get:

[list type=decimal]
[*]
5D3 --> 5D4 = on-chip ADC (strong base ISO DR upgrade) + 8 MP + 1 fps + 4K + DPAF/touch combo + slightly better AF + a fraction of a stop better in low light + anti-flicker + connectivity onboard

This is just a nice blend of new stuff I don't desperately need. I don't shoot video and I don't really use AF in LiveView save for the odd tripod macro work (just to get the shot started), the above list is effectively a 10-20% better camera than what I shoot today. That bump is not worth even $2k to me. I'm not saying the camera should not cost what it costs, but it's value is not high for me personally. Pass. 


[*]5D3 --> 5D5 = all of the above plus (guessing) tilty-flippy + 36 MP + 8/9 fps + surely more than 61 AF points + backlit buttons + some new special features (DPAF dual ISO readout by 2022? -5 EV AF functionality? :)

The tilty-flippy plus a nontrivial bump in resolution is a compelling value proposition for me, plus in 2022-2023, I'm guessing a two generation sensor upgrade will be a really nice bump over my 5D3.


[*]5D3 --> 5DSR 2 = the logical move if landscapes move from being 'a thing I enjoy' to 'the thing I shoot the most'. Also, my SLR will likely become a specialized/deliberate instrument _when my general use / daily driver is a future FF mirrorless setup._
[/list]

I have nothing against the 5D4 -- it looks the complete package. If I owned a 7D2 or 70D today and wanted to walk up to a well spec'd FF rig, I'd buy a 5D4. But as I own 90% as much camera today in my 5D3, I'd rather buy lenses and travel.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Agree, and I am. But I don't see why anybody would wait for a 5D MkV when the 5D MkIV has the on sensor ADC, I'm sure the V will have nice 'features' but I don't see a step in IQ like the off sensor ADC to on sensor as the 5DS/r will inevitably get.
> ...



I'd have to agree, the 5D MK III was and is a very fine camera. I'm of a age where I may not see 2022, my doctor says I should have died 5 years ago. So, I'm getting the MK IV to play with and enjoy while I'm able. Who knows, maybe I'll be getting that Mark V some day


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*

Hi Mt Spokane. 
First, congratulations on getting shot of both bodies so quickly, it has taken me months and a whole load of hassle to move my 5D. 
Second, man that is harsh, but I'm guessing as you didn't die, you shouldn't have! Sounds like his way of saying don't be surprised if I can't be bothered to fix you next time? 
Here's hoping you are playing with a Mark V and beyond. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm of a age where I may not see 2022, my doctor says I should have died 5 years ago. So, I'm getting the MK IV to play with and enjoy while I'm able. Who knows, maybe I'll be getting that Mark V some day


----------



## tron (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Farewell 5D MK III*



ahsanford said:


> Congrats MSP, enjoy the new rig!
> 
> Still sitting on my 5D3 and will continue to do so until a 5D5 or 5DS2 surfaces.
> 
> ...


So you mean the "next year" lens not the "next century" one ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scyrene (Jul 6, 2017)

Well done/have fun with your new kit!

I was going to see my 5D3 but the joystick came off it, and along with all the other damage from four years' hard use, I don't think it's worth trying to sell. I decided the best course would be to sell my 5Ds, which I like a lot but haven't been making the most of, and keeping the 5D3 as a reserve camera (it still works). I have been tempted by the 6D2 for the better time lapse and flip out screen, but I wouldn't pay RRP and at this point I might well go with a used 1Dx - I've coveted a 1-series for a long time - which isn't much more expensive.


----------



## wildwalker (Jul 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since I had all my cameras cleaned up and boxed, I had to shoot photos of the MK III by firing up my 17 year old Nikon CP990, all 3.3 MP.



Does the CP990 have dual slots and 4K?

hehe.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Since I had all my cameras cleaned up and boxed, I had to shoot photos of the MK III by firing up my 17 year old Nikon CP990, all 3.3 MP.
> ...



As I recall, the CP 990 cost $1000 back when it came out, plus a flash and flash bracket ran up the price a lot, it was likely the best camera in that price range. The lens was and is excellent. Less than 2 years after I bought it, the Canon Digital Rebel came out, and I immediately bought one. It was a big upgrade, but I missed the live view of a P&S. I upgraded to a XT, 30D, and finally, jumped on the 40D with live view. I was doing product photography and live view was a huge time saver, allowing me to get a shot right the first time in most cases.

Tethered shooting means no card slot worry, and I do not do video of my products either. Many of those CP 990 shots are still in use on internet product listings. I get better colors and generally a better all around image with a FF camera, but then reduce the image and throw away most of the pixels.

My hobby is theatrical photography, that's where the FF sensors make a difference, very low light, all kinds of colored lights and often dance or fast movement make it challenging. The CP 990 would never work for that.


----------

